# So I Got A Chimple



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I know these have been successfully taken care of (operated on-cut of). How do I get the fish which is skittish t comply so I can cut the damn thing off? I'm already running brackish so instead of the melafix should I cauterize the wound? This thing is about 3/16+ long


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

scotty said:


> Now I know these have been successfully taken care of (operated on-cut of). How do I get the fish which is skittish t comply so I can cut the damn thing off? I'm already running brackish so instead of the melafix should I cauterize the wound? This thing is about 3/16+ long


 Id leave it. With an aggressive/skiddish fish it will probably just combe back anyways. What fish is it and whats the tanksize? For skiddish fish you should probably sedate them, but that brings on a whole new set of nerves and complications.

Id focus more on changing the setup if you seriously want it gone as if you cut it off then puut it back in the same tank it will probably happen again.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Now I know these have been successfully taken care of (operated on-cut of). How do I get the fish which is skittish t comply so I can cut the damn thing off? I'm already running brackish so instead of the melafix should I cauterize the wound? This thing is about 3/16+ long


 Id leave it. With an aggressive/skiddish fish it will probably just combe back anyways. What fish is it and whats the tanksize? For skiddish fish you should probably sedate them, but that brings on a whole new set of nerves and complications.

Id focus more on changing the setup if you seriously want it gone as if you cut it off then puut it back in the same tank it will probably happen again.
[/quote]

It's one of my reds and he's in a 125 with the other four .Imma try to get a pic of it.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

A couple of my reds have them too. I just leave em, Gives em character lol.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How big is your red? I've successfully removed chimples on a couple of my serras and treated them to the point where there is almost no blemish. Unless you can figure out what is causing your piranha to rub and bang against the glass and make the necessary changes to prevent it from continuing, than it will be pointless to remove it because in time your fish will most likely develop a new chimple.


----------

